# Why does my brake pedal go to the floor?



## nogaro (Oct 20, 2013)

i started my car this afternoon and when i put pressure on the brake pedal i heard a popping noise from my front left wheel, then the brake pedal went to the floor. in inspecting the wheel, there is a ton of brake fluid all over it and on the ground. i have a nissan altima coupe 2008 with the stillen big brake kit upgrade (ap racing). i am hoping for an easy fix!

//db


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if there is a ton of brake fluid all over the wheel, there is a leak, which is causing the brake pedal to go to the floor. You'll need to isolate the source of the leak.


----------

